# Black water bass fishing



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Took a little family outing before dark this evening. We caught several small bass and my biggest Blackwater bass.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a beast, congrats. What did it eat?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

jonscott8 said:


> That's a beast, congrats. What did it eat?


A plum apple trick worm


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine one! :thumbup:


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

People don't realize, there are some fine bass in Blackwater, if you know where to look.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice bass AZ...how much did he weigh?


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

WOW! a beauty!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine river bass!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

barefoot said:


> Nice bass AZ...how much did he weigh?


I did not even weigh her! I was so excited that I got a decent one and just took a couple of pic's and put her back in!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Easy 6 plus


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

good job! need to do an evenin trip this week I reckon. been 2 weeks since I've been due to heat & slow fishin.. but u never know when the gooderns are gonna hit!


----------

